# Rig Trip this weekend.....



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

3 (not counting me)is perfect for the boat but will entertain 4.

Overnight, leave 2-3pm, come back Sun AM.

I will set the gas totalizer to 0 and thats what we will split.

At least 1 will have to know HTF the rigs!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Scott if you cant get crew together you are welcome to come with us!...."Guy Thing" departing tomm at 3pm


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

DANG i sure need your deep dropping ass on the boat!

holler at us when you get out there .....68...we will be out till saturday late


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

give me a call sent you a pm 



850-485-0876



john johnson


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

PM'd you back John, thanks for asking.

Gonna go Edge plus more with my boys and partake of nextsteps Blue Angel party.

I wasn't sure which was better anyway. Fishing, BA Party or Rigs, cold as :moon.


----------

